# Build your own goat cart



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www2.localaccess.com/rockyrun/car1.htm

My son has built three of these. He spent a total of $60 for parts to build the three carts, sold each of them for $250 each. Good 4H or FAA project.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

That is really cool!!! I saw one like that on Goatworld.com, but it's not as clear as this one is. I also want to do something like this, make them and then sell them. I think it would be a really good way for me to make some extra funds... I also want to make harnesses to go with the carts.

My friend was laughing, because at a party we both think it would be really funny to harness up a couple goats and watch people try to race the goatcarts, hehe. it would be a fun thing to do at a party... And we also thought it would be cool to go in a parade with them.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

mygoat said:


> That is really cool!!! I saw one like that on Goatworld.com, but it's not as clear as this one is.


He found the wheels off old bikes given away free on freecycle, and he got a bunch of conduit from his job helping a guy remodel - it was out of an old house. 

He made a chariot out of a frame and cut 50 gal drum. I'll try to find a picture. They could never get the goats to go fast enough. It wasn't much of a race.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

That's great - thanks!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have an old metal horse sulky right now that we're going to modify. The problem was that there wasn't a singletree. My dad can probably figure it out using these plans, now. Thanks a ton!! Oh, and I'd love to see a chariot... My dad says it would make is life complete if he saw me fly by him on a goat chariot... hehe.


----------



## Apitherabee (10 mo ago)

hi, I know this posting is quite old, but I was hoping to come across a copy of the plans for the goat cart you posted a link with? it is not available online thru this link any longer. Thank you for your time. 





DocM said:


> The Shore Goat Cart
> 
> My son has built three of these. He spent a total of $60 for parts to build the three carts, sold each of them for $250 each. Good 4H or FAA project.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

9 DIY goat cart ideas | goat care, raising goats, dairy goats


Jun 6, 2016 - Explore Theo Volden's board "DIY goat cart" on Pinterest. See more ideas about goat care, raising goats, dairy goats.




www.pinterest.com


----------

